# CRC error



## szapzalka (Jun 6, 2003)

I have been trying to install a new game for my son, Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II The Sith Lords. I have been getting a CRC error. I have had to deal with these errors in the past, and have used the advice on the TSG site before. Now, I am at the point that I have tried what I think is everything! Here is what I have and what I've done:
Running Windows XP (up dated recently) with Nvidia GForce video card. (Just upgraded our hard drive also) Pentuim 4 processor. 
1) tried installing with only the anti-virus and anti-spyware programs running
2) tried the above on both the CD ROM and DVD drives
3) cleaned both drives and NEW game CDs
4) disabled the anti-virus and anti-spyware programs
5) changed the primary IDE channel from DIA to PIO

I have a hard time believing that my hard drive is having problems since it is new, and I also have a hard time believing that the 2 cd drives are having problems since any of the other games that I have installed have been fine. Before I take this game back to the store, is there anything else I can try? I seem to remember a post a while ago where you would have to copy one file from somewhere in the install folder and paste it to a different folder in the install folder. If you know what I am talking about, can someone send me a link to that thread? I can't seem to find it anymore!

Thanks to everyone who may have some thoughts on this, I appreciate it! I also apologize for this sounding rushed, I only have dial up connection and I have been kicked off here 3 times trying to post this! Thanks!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This kind of error during installation usually means that there is a problem with the program being installed. If it is on a CD, the CD may not be reading correctly, or it may be dirty, or the drive itself may need cleaning. In the case of downloaded programs, it usually means a corrupted download.

Be sure there's no fingerprints or scratches on the CD.

I doubt it has anything to do with your machine. Exactly when does the error appear and what are the exact words?


----------



## szapzalka (Jun 6, 2003)

it happened on the first install disk, and the exact words were CRC error: The file C:\Program Files\Lucas Arts\SWKotOR2\data\models.bif doesn't match the file in the set up's .cab file. The meduim from which you are running the set up may be corrupted; contact your software vendor.
I did get it to install past this point, only to get the same error on the sounds.bif file. I did go the the Lucas arts website for support, that is where they told me to change the primary IDE channel to PIO. The disk is clean, and i clean it each time I try re-installing. any suggestions?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you try changing to PIO mode?

You might try creating a folder on your desktop and copying the entire contents of the CD into it and then starting the installation from there. But if the disk is copy-protected, thei may not work.

You can change to PIO in Device Manager. Do you know how?


----------



## szapzalka (Jun 6, 2003)

yes, I have changed the device manager, but I haventtried copying the CD tothe desktop. Thanks for the advice! I will try that and post back...


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Any chance u know which .cab file(s) contains the supposed corrupt file?


----------



## petelta (Nov 1, 2005)

I am having the same problem with my computer. so when you get this worked out please let me know how. I thought about installing as a .iso file but I don't want to go through the hassle everytime I get a game.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The only time i got a CRC was when my hard drive was going out. If its happening to all your games, then I would look at either the cd drive or the hard drive


----------



## Stain (Nov 7, 2005)

Same deal is happening with me. I bought 2g of RAM and a new Video Card, I reinstalled windows, and now I can't install one single game although everything else works. I can burn cds and dvds no problem and my disk drives are less than a year old along with my hard drive so I decided to test it. I bought 2 new games yesterday and none of them worked. I keep getting that CRC error.

My Lenses have been cleaned several times along with the discs. Morrowind and MoHA will install completely, but when I pop the game in they freeze at the loading screen and it goes back to the desktop. I doubt there ever be a solution that "works" for this problem. I'm just going to build another pc from scratch.


----------



## steelsinger (Sep 12, 2007)

The only difference is, I loaded Rome Total War and it was running okay. Then all of a sudden the shortcut stopped working, then the CD shortcut stopped, even the program menu one stopped working. So I uninstalled the program. 
That is when the CRC errors started. I did get an older game to load and play but it crashed when it went to a cut sceen.

Now it doesn't matter if it is a game or a program (like Nero) it either gets a memory or CRC errors

I have reformated twice and that hasn't done anything. I have also installed windows updates, in case it was a windows XP problem.

Recently did the DMA to Pio adjustment and it went from several errors to just one. THe orginal Rome TW went ahead and loaded with one CRC Error. The game came up and started to play fine..then crashed. No "Program Error" messages nothing it just stopped.

I tried to load Command and Conquer and it start fine with it setup screens and the game starts to load its files up then...Blank screen. No errors, just a blank screen and it is froze there.

My computer was built from the ground up and everything is brand new and it is my first time doing it. So I have no idea about some mysterious settings somewhere. 

Any help would be appreciated
Oh here is what I am running:
Asus A8N-SLI Mobo
AMD FX 3800+ Dual Core Processor
2 gig RAM (it is run in dual channel if that makes any difference)
160 IDE hard drive
XFX Nvidia 8600 GT XXX Video card
LiteOn Combo DVD burner
LiteOn CD ROM
Ultra 600 watt PS
WINXP Pro 64 Bit


----------



## dominator107 (Jul 26, 2008)

Same here I am trying to reinstall command and conquer: The First Decade, but when it get half done it reads crc error.
corrupt file/data 07 or something like that. It was working fine before my computer crashed and reset itself


----------

